# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Boston 6:00pm WGN / CSN-CHI / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *TAKE A LEAP AT FLEET* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (17-18) (5-9 on road) @ Boston Celtics (17-20) (12-6 at home)









Fleet Center, Winsday January 19th, 2005
Chicago @ Boston 6:00pm	WGN / CSN-CHI NBALP*






































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*Oregon State-6'4-PAYTON <> Kansas-6'6-PIERCE <> Czech Republic-6'7-WELSCH <> Kansas-6'11-LaFRAENTZ <> Pittsburgh-7'0-BLOUNT*
</center>


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I think AD may miss this one as well?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

I really don't see the Bulls tonight coming out strong.

BOston has had 5 days of rest

Bulls-89
Celtics-96

:dead: 

PS: BenDengGO thank you for the great threads these past days!!! Keep it up!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Tough game and it's made only tougher by the fact that the Celts are quite good at home. My gut feeling says it's gonna be a nail-biter to the very end.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have to believe the Celtics cool off the Bulls in this one. 

However, if the Bulls win this, I'm going jump on the Bulls bandwagon to the playoffs (meaning I will finally believe the team will make the playoffs, not that I'm a bandwagon fan).


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

The Celtics having 5 days off could have a negative effect on them.

BTW, any think that the shot of Eddy looks like a mug shot with the thin narrow black strip at the bottom of the photo?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> PS: BenDengGO thank you for the great threads these past days!!! Keep it up!


thanks for the props.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I still think it's ours:

Bulls 95

Celts 88

Eddy with 24


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Boston is 12-6 at home but NY was 11-7 when we beat them. 

I won't predict a win or loss and I will miss this game due to school. Darn.

Celtics are 5-5 last 10 games. They have 4 wins @ home this month. Against, NO, Atlanta, GS and Orlando. They lost to Detroit home and away and to us away and Toronto away. 

They score 100.9 a game and allow 100.3. So we can score against them and score often. Last time we played? We won 102-91. Hinrich, Deng and Harrington led the way. Gordon had 7. Nocioni 3. Even Chandler had a subpar game. 7 pts 6 rebounds. He did have two blocks.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I will award greekbullsfan 25 Tommy Points if he can keep his pants on through the end of the first half.

I say the Bulls make it 8 in a row, despite big games from Pierce and Al Jefferson. 89-84.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

If I recall correctly, the Celtics starters really played poorly against us the last time we played. Pierce was solid but they got nothing from LaFrenz, Jaric, or Blount. Payton poses problems because he is still one of the better post up guards in the league. Both Payton and Pierce can get the backcourt in foul trouble in a hurry. 

Their bench really impressed me the last time we saw them. Perkins did a nice job of denying Curry the spots where he is comfortable. He played the best D of anyone on Eddy. We need to do a better job on Jefferson tonight. The backcourt of Banks and Allen gave us some trouble with their quickness. Allen did a nice job of guarding Gordon. 

My keys to victory are to keep the backcourt out of foul trouble (difficult against Pierce and GP), get a consistent game from Eddy (he needs to be able to sustain his scoring when they bring Perkins into the game) and we need our bench to outplay theirs, which didn't happen last time. I don't think Ben had one of his better games the last time these teams met. Hopefully he'll remember that.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I consider this yet another test of where this team is. Boston is only 1.5 game behind us in the East. Right now, we're a better team and it would really help to beat the teams that are chasing us. Winning this one would give us a great shot at going into Saturday's Detroit game with a 9-game winning streak and a lot of confidence. And yes, I'm looking ahead. Let's hope the players don't do the same. :uhoh: 

Though I'm cautious, I'm still optimistic. I mean, how can I not expect this team to win? That would almost seem blasphemous at this point.

Bulls pull it out by 7.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Celtics run at home comes to a close. 











97











88


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I will award greekbullsfan 25 Tommy Points if he can keep his pants on through the end of the first half.
> 
> I say the Bulls make it 8 in a row, despite big games from Pierce and Al Jefferson. 89-84.


Dang!!! You beat me to it. I was wondering when someone was going to mention greekbullsfan. I hope the bulls make it 8 in a row. I would love to see how he reacts to this one. :jawdrop:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Another tough one to call...I could definitely see Boston breaking our streak of opponents under 100 pts, as they're one of the better scoring teams in the league. If the Bulls lock them up, then everything else should take care of itself...Boston is awful defensively afterall, and Eddy Curry should have his way with them once again. Bottom line, Bulls will win if they defend and rebound well.

Bulls - 105
Celtics - 100


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I think we got lucky against Boston last time, and I know the Celts are good at home so I gotta take them. I think we come out cold shooting and kinda self-defeating after being so up after the Knicks' games.

Boston Celtics 
94
Chicago Bulls 
78

PLAYER OF THE GAME
Paul Pierce


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 101
celtics 96

curry 14
chandler 10/15
hinrich 13/7/12
deng 25/7/5
nocioni 15/10
gordon 14/3/3

pierce 32/8/6


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

The streak ends here. Pierce is going to be fired up by trade talks and the memory of the humbling defeat to the Baby Bulls last time around. Boston is a good team at home. We've won...uh...7 straight. We gotta lose sometime. 

Thankfully, the Bulls are in a position to lose games competitively and this one will come down to the wire. 

Celtics 90
Bulls 87

Jefferson, Pierce, and Payton play well. Jefferson outrebounds Curry. 

Hinrich has a good game, Ben is basically MIA, and Chandler grabs 12+ boards.

I love these completely baseless predictions...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pip guaranteed a victory. I say we win.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls- 117
Celtics- 88

Eddy Curry- 50 points, 12 rebounds.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think, Bulls 92 Celtics 85

Eddy Curry 27 points 10 rebounds. He's due for a good game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls claim Ditka off the waiver wires.


Bulls -- A Million Six

Celtics -- Negative Two Thousand


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Bulls- 117
> Celtics- 88
> 
> Eddy Curry- 50 points, 12 rebounds.


I do think that Curry will score 40+ at some point this season. He's got the game and if the other team has a matchup problem, he can potentially be unstoppable. 

If that happens, I'll be very excitable a la greekbullsfan to be sure...

...but babyblueslugga??? What would you do, man, if Curry scored 50? Would you have to stay home from school and weep tears of joy? Can you even imagine such happiness? It would be beautiful and I hope it happens...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

High Scorer: Ditka (1,000,000 first quarter points, sits rest of game)


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Bulls 97
Celtics 105

I was going with the Celtics here, then I realized the last game I thought all the signs were against the Bulls keeping the streak alive vs. Philly we won by over 30 points. But then I realized that Boston is better (edit: Better then Philly! Not the Bulls) and at home.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm here and i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Bulls- 117
> Celtics- 88
> 
> ...


Which one is it? Do you have dualing personalities?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I think the only failsafe prediction to make is that greekbullsfan will be horny at some point during this game.

^^^

See, he's already pre-gaming it.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> I think the only failsafe prediction to make is that greekbullsfan will be horny at some point during this game.
> 
> ^^^
> ...


Well, that's a given! Hide the women, children, and sheep, the Greek is horny.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> i'm here and i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I wouldn't type on GBF's keyboard on a double dog dare. Lord only knows...

:uhoh::sour:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Last time we played them we didn't have Ben Gordon as we now know him. And as I recall Blount and Perkins did well against Eddy, thats not likley to happen twice.

Deng will probably be stuck with the task of guarding Peirce agian and thats something I'm really interested in seeing, how will Deng adjust to playing against the stars in this league now that he's seeing some of them more than once.

We again have to worry about Eddy and Harrington getting out on the perimeter for LeFrentz, I don't want to see Tyson guarding him and end up being 23 feet from the basket.

Even the games we have lost latley have been close, i think we will pull this one out

Bulls 104
Celts 97

We just barely keep our winning, and 100 point d streak in tact.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Tough game to call. The Celts have had 4 or 5 days off. That can either help them or hurt them. They should be fresh but they might be a little slow. They're pretty good at home. They also have the extra motivation that the Knicks may well lost tonight (on the road in Toronto - not a gimmie for the knicks) and I believe Philly is playing the Bobcats. The Celts need a win to either stay with NY and Philly or possibly take sole possesion of the Atlantic lead with a NY and Philly loss.

We've been winning and winning ugly. I got a feeling that this is a letdown game. Hard to tell though. The Celts have a very good bench and we'll have to contend with that. Curry and Chandler are going to have to show up and we'll need good, consistant guard play.

Should be a good game!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> i'm here and i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you _sure_ you don't have a motorcycle, Greek?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

all that greek and sheep stuff is getting boring


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

From a Celtics perspective, I think being at home helps us more than it helps the Knicks. We're a young team and being at home is bigger for us than it is for an older team like the Knicks. 

It should be fun and close.

Celtics forum thread


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Of course I'm rooting for the Bulls (always will) but I just have _that_ feeling that we're going down tonight.

Celtics 97
Bulls 93


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Bulls- 90
Celtics- 85

Curry- 37 points 1 reb

Hinrich- 18 pts 10 ast

Chandler- 4 pts 11 reb 3 blks

Gordon- 13 pts, 11 in 4th


BULLS .500


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this one will be good for us...our confidence is getting higher and we are definetely a team with very alternatives now!!Almost anyone is able to step up and contribute right away.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ad playing tonight.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm here and i'm ready,where are u guys?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

i´m defenitely here ....right from Rio de janeiro ,Brazil


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> ad playing tonight.


Good news!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

two quick fouls on luol


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Another good 1Q for Eddy


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow, Curry tips high pass to himself and makes a nifty lefty layup. Nice, Eddy!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

refs already picking on us. we cant touch paul pierce.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Nine points for curry with 5:32 left in the first. I love how he comes out strong but i would also like to see some of this later in the game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Eddy=Monster


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

That was a block.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

two quick fouls on eddy.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Duhon was a steal in the second round. Smart, heads up player.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy 2 fouls , Deng too:dead: 

Eddy starts strong.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we slow down on the d a little.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

We can't be giving up second chance shots if we want to win this one.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks like wer'e gonna have serious foul trouble in this game.

Good AD can play.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Eddy 2 fouls , Deng too:dead:


If the refs don't let up, this is going to kill us.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Paul Pierce wil draw a lot of fouls.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

o


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm we cool offf.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

20-8 run for the C's


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

fell asleep... damm


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Make that 21-8


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

For crying out loud. 2 fouls on Kirk in th1st


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are on the penalty. rick davis shooting two .misses first,makes second. down by 4.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

The C's suc*. They are lucky to get the have the refs working for them.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Going to be tough to keep this team under a hundo tonight


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

David Stern to Official's Office: 8 in a row is too much.:sigh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Jefferson the rook is schooling us , common..


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Gordon scores before the 4th quarter!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

more two coming up for the celtinks , banks on the line,makes first,makes second . down by four


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Niiiice pass Duhon to Tyson in the post to draw the foul


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Celtics tend to play very well at home offensively.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ty splits the fts Bulls down 3


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Celts on their way to 100+

*defense!*


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I am impressed that the Bulls are drawing fouls. Seems like lately the other team always shoots more FTs


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice move by chandler. two plus a foul.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls nice steal on the break. Griffin to Gordon to Ty. And1


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tysonnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I don't know what's more suprising....Grif getting time in the 1Q or him actually making something of it


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

game tied.end first


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Harrington wide open from 10 feet and throws a clanker to end the Q. 28 all


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Back and forth 1Q. Fittingly it's tied


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Funny - Duhon leading both teams in rebounding with 4


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we should play more agressive in the d...


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

Crap officiating as usual. Coincidental the three guys on our team with 2 fouls? I think not. It's almost like they all get together before games and figure out ways they can try to be the officials that "ended the Bulls streak" before we get all uppety.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy 9 points in 7 minutes! and 2 fouls


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice move by gordon.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone else have a feeling that BG will get a lot of PT tonight. It probably depends on how much Payton is running him around (or is Hinrich on Payton?)


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

to much fouls early


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm paul pierce.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> to much fouls early


Because if anyone of the bulls gets within two feet of anyone of the celtics it gets called.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

so many fouls in this game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Is 4 points an NBA high for Duhon?!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice block by chandler, stupid travelling on deng.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pierce seems pissed. He's not getting the calls.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice rebound by tyson


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

They got the call right this time with the block


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

and another shooting foul for the celtics.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Pike for THREE


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

good three for pike!!!!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

STEVE KERR I mean Pike for 3!


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice kick to the head, Tyson. :mrt:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

PP airball. Perkins cleans it up and finishes


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm we have to box out!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

we're lucky to be in the game, let alone tied.

Sloppy sloppy sloppy.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

the refs are screwing this game for us....bad calls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

A fights a brewing. A couple more blown calls will do it.

refs are covering their butts with makeup calls.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Jerry reindsorf had to go the hospital today. But he´s already at home.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Perkins 1 of 2. Ty rebounds. Hinrich baseline pass to Noc. Noc blocked

Ec rebounds other side Pike blocked Celtics ball


Slop


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

PP from 15


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Pike another unsuccesful ogly floater. Ty rebouds and is tripped.

AD to Eddy who scores, and1


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Damn, Boston has been hacking alllllll game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice offensive Tyson


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finally a call for us...eddy with two. plus foul.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Curry gets fouled and makes the shot. Also makes the free throw to tie it 42-42.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy - and fouled


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, it seems like the Bulls always have to play against the refs....


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

PP driving, but AD called for 3 seconds. T on Skiles

Bad call


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Piatkaksjjdsadhowjwoski is crap. I dont care what everybody else thinks.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

tech foul on skiles...refs killing us badly.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> PP driving, but AD called for 3 seconds. T on Skiles
> 
> Bad call


Horrible call, he was in there for about a second and a half.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Skiles could have got another T for showing up the refs. Told to get back inthe coaches box, and does this dramatic dance back. I like Skiles.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> Piatkaksjjdsadhowjwoski is crap. I dont care what everybody else thinks.


I'm pretty sure everyone agrees with you.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Eddy 12 points (4-6FG 4-5FT), 6reb, 1ast, 2stl, 2to,

in 11 minutes with 3:00 left to play in the second.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Back and forth clanks.


Payton layup aroud Kirk

Celts by 4


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

I would really like to see gordon in for the rest of the quarter.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

PP is killing us!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

the refs are not allowing us to get our d stablished, everytime they make a call on us.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Manute Bol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Deng better step up if he ever wants to earn Bol's respect.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm reffsss


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Put Gordon back in for Pike, Pike sucks. He can't create for himself whatsoever.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

we gotta stop PP! he'll reach 40 and we got nothing to say...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Back in the game. gotta stay focused.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

shooting foul for the bulls, big o misses first makes second.pierce scoring in the next posetion. period is over celts by thre thanks to the refs.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

PP with 20 points:sigh: 

Celts with 50 - will they reach 100???


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

...and some people said Paul was a washed up. Ridiculous.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Celts by 3 at the half. PP 20 at the half. Must've had our afternoon threads as lockerroom bulletin board material.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Noche looked horrible on both sides of the floor....Pierce is rapin him on D and Noche isn't even close to making a shot when he shoots. 

:uhoh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

That was not a pretty first half at all. Those just getting home didn't miss all that much.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Who are these junior NBDL referees? Courtney Kirkland, Rodney Mott, Sean Corbin
???

Nocioni is doing a good job on Pierce. PP's just knocking down the shots. Good block on him though and Pierce yelled to the refs "he put his hand across my face!" It's was a good block. shutup. Pierce's whining is evident throughout the game.

The fouls will catch up on Ricky, Blount, McCarty and Lafrentz. They rely on Ricky for scoring as well so if we take him out and prevent Paul from having a bigger night, we can win. 

I wouldn't mind Nocioni scrumming with Pierce. 

It's going to be Gordon vs. Pierce show in the fourth.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> That was not a pretty first half at all. Those just getting home didn't miss all that much.



Glad to hear, TB, just got home. 


However, I appear to be missing EVERYTHING...Smallville is on WGN...what the hell?

Isn't this game supposed to be on WGN? It says so on nba.com...not to mention the thread title... :upset:


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Nocioni and Deng need to play tighter to Pierce. If you leave Pierce with that little space, he will knock down those jumpers on you when he's on. I think Noc and Deng have to rely on our bigmen if Pierce burns them.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> It's going to be Gordon vs. Pierce show in the fourth.



If that happens it'll be worth slogging through the rest of this lame game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comcastsportsnet

get your game on


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> Comcastsportsnet


But why does it say WGN? 

I don't have cable!

I left work earlier than I should have in order to watch this "wgn" game...!!!!!!!!



_edit: thanks, by the way _


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lets nocioni to piss pierce´s *****$%4 ***... Pierce is all much whinning. I dont like him at all. Always with this attitude to gain calls form the refs. Coomon Pierce stand like a man dude.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I uh because...well...

sorry, man


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is strange. nba.com's bad on that


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Comcastsportsnet
> ...



:laugh: 
That commercial just came on as I read your post, it was word for word with the song.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Celts by 3 at the half. PP 20 at the half. Must've had our afternoon threads as lockerroom bulletin board material.


I was moving furniture so I was in and out of the house during the first half. I stopped to watch for a dew minutes and we had Duhon, Piatkowski, Davis, Harrington and Nocioni in as a lineup. Was there any reason Skiles went with this lineup? Was everyone else playing like crap?


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> That is strange. nba.com's bad on that


It's all good...Neil and Bill are superior anyway. 

We better win this one, though!

:grinning:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

sorry


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Nice start to the second half!

I can live with this.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Man, lafrentz and these long range shots.

Nice alley oop from deng to curry.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Duhon playing well.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

The Lafrentz-Pierce trade tossed around earlier doesn't sound so bad now, does it? 

Considering Eddy is unstoppable and all...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice start for us..


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice d...bulls by four after a three from kirk...


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Duhon sounds great. 

I love the Bulls....and now another steal!!!

Timeout Boston...they're reeling. Number eight?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> I was moving furniture so I was in and out of the house during the first half. I stopped to watch for a dew minutes and we had Duhon, Piatkowski, Davis, Harrington and Nocioni in as a lineup. Was there any reason Skiles went with this lineup? Was everyone else playing like crap?


Best guess is the foul trouble on Deng, Hinrich and Curry


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Duhon with 2 stls in the 3 minutes of the q


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy is not the softest center anymore. That title belongs to Blount. He HATES contact.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk finally a 3!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

keep feeding curry inside..load them with fouls!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Duhon with 2 stls in the 3 minutes of the q


The he shoots a stupid *** shot because he thought the clock was expiring.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> But why does it say WGN?
> ...


Leaving early to watch a sub .500 team play a regular season game against mediocre competition.

You are weird.

Like us.

Which is why we like you.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We gotta keep our foot on their throat - not fall asleep after some good plays like the 1st quarter!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> I'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Where've you been, man?

Strike that. Don't want to know...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice three from duhon........


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

and three fouls on kirk.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

7 footer Mark Blount has no rebound , no points , and 4 asts???

Ha ha


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Duhon with extremely nice stats 7-6-6.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I want a transcript of whatever Skiles said to them at halftime. Whatever it was, it worked.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Duhon for 3 - good overall game by him , pushing us this Q nicely.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are on a roll lets keep up the d


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Listening to a 93 Rosemont tape while watching this one, couldn't stand listening to Tommy Heinsohn any longer. God I love Bittorrents, I have burned so much live music over the last week, I am scared to think I am on my 2nd hundred pack of discs.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Duhon with extremely nice stats 7-6-6.


I see 7-5-8.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm lafrentz...bulls by four


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Damn it. I'm watching my kids so my wifew could go out with a friend.

Our two year old just crapped his pants. I can tell from across the room.

:sour:


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Leaving early to watch a sub .500 team play a regular season game against mediocre competition.
> ...


 

:yes:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk woke up - about time , we need his points.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

psst. hey guys, rumor is Raef can hit those 3's! Guard him!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> I see 7-5-8.


Yahoo says 7-6-7, p-r-a.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to bring gordon...


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Is it possible for a play to not _sound_ like a foul? That Eddy offensive foul...suspect?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> Yahoo says 7-6-7, p-r-a.


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Raef 3-5 from 3p - and thats about all he did.

what about Ben. Skiles probably likes Duhons play this Q (and Kirks) - keeping him for the 4th??


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Way to let them back in the game, guys


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

a bulls win looks good to me


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> a bulls win looks good to me


I think we have a while to go until we can say that.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finally tech on whinning pierce..............screw our alley oop.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tough road game - at least PP hasn't scored this Q - but he's known to be tough at the end.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

fire this refs please...........


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

haha, I checked the score on yahoo, and this was the summary of the last plays:

2:57 BOS - Technical foul on P. Pierce 
2:57 CHI - K. Hinrich defensive rebound 
2:57 BOS - P. Pierce misses a layup 
2:59 BOS - P. Pierce offensive rebound 
3:00 BOS - R. LaFrentz misses a layup 
3:01 BOS - R. LaFrentz offensive rebound 
3:02 BOS - P. Pierce misses a layup 
3:04 BOS - P. Pierce offensive rebound 
3:06 BOS - P. Pierce misses a layup 
3:15 BOS - R. LaFrentz defensive rebound 


DOES SOMEONE WANT TO GET A BOARD? :laugh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> finally tech on whinning pierce..............screw our alley oop.


Now let Chapu get the 2nd Tech from him (hell - fist fight him if needed  ) to send him to the lockers.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

R we in penalty??


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

two more for chandler.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nocioni cant score tonight 0-4


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Add that last pass from the celtics to all the other bas ones they have had tonight.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We have 10 blks so far - TC 4 , Eddy 3 and Nocioni 2.

Nice.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

travelling turnover on gordon...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The Bulls are struggling tonight but still leading by the lariviest of margins going into the 4th.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

period is over. bulls by one...pierce couldnt score this quarter.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Well, Pierce was held scoreless in that quarter, which is awesome. The defense sounded okay...Boston's offense sounded awful.

Neil Funk: "The Celtics, I gotta tell you, when they're down they get really...selfish. Not good at all."


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

0 points for PP in the 3rd. 

Gordon looked nasty as in bad.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Lob!


Nice.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

PP 0-6 this Q and a tech.

Hope the 4th will be Bens.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by eddy!!buls by three.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God dammit, take noche out. It ain't his night tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice finish by curry bulls by three


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Dang, they should just throw the ball at eddy all game long.

EC MONEY.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (settinUpShop, LoyalBull, L.O.B, The OUTLAW, Ceochase, victor_vc, TomBoerwinkle#1, rwj333, unBULLievable, Shanghai Kid, Raider45, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, lister333, hanjin1, BabyBlueSlugga7, bullet, KwaZulu, ViciousFlogging, spongyfungy, Chicago N VA, greekbullsfan, elias03, vince19, BealeFarange, FrankTheTank, ~~~, SoCalfan21, Bulls4Life)


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

stop rick davis!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. This is what I want to see out of Tyson every night. He had a nice steal there. Blocks, boards, a bit of points = a happy me. He's being such a presence out there.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to bring gordon!!!


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Just keep giving it to EC and let him get his 40, and tell everybody else to hit the boards like crazy. 



Looks like Gordon is on ice this game.

:sigh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm refs...


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Did Eddy punch Al Jefferson???


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like Gordon is on ice this game.
> ...


And so is KH.

Jefferson got "Cartwrighted" by EC!!!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

That sucks, eddy elbows jefferson on accident.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

celts by one


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

jumpball chandler x jefferson..chandler wins


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> time to bring gordon!!!


Yup - agree!


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Bulls looking tentative out there.

:uhoh:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Thankfully gordon in.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

These Boston announcers should have pom-poms in there hands..... 

By far they are the worse in the league.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm gary payton celts by three, foul on eddy inside , shootin two, makes first ,makes secon celts by one.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

duhon shouldnt be in the4th quarter


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

wer'e leading in rebound 41-35.

Celts shooting 0.384 fg%.

Problem is wer'e shooting 0.400


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> These Boston announcers should have pom-poms in there hands.....
> 
> By far they are the worse in the league.


What did they say?


and damn, Noche, Deng, and Ben Gordon are cold as hell... they're hitting nothing.

They're a combined 3-19.... :sour:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Not looking good.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Jefferson 13 points 8 rbds in 21 minutes - kid looks for real.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Bill Wennington on ESPN AM1000 with the color commentary:



> Kirk Hinrich is a tremendous point guard. If I had played with a point guard like Hinrich I would have been scoring 50 points a game!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we need gordon now!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Finally Ben is in!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

****e... down by 3. stay in it.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have to score...


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Pierce is beginning to whine as much as Jalen Rose out there!


:devil:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> ****e... down by 3. stay in it.


Make it 5!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Gordon out. :upset:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

U gotta be kidding me, Skiles puts Pike in to guard Pierce? 

C'mon now...


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Skiles wants Boston to win....PUT BEN IN STUPID!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

not Kirks night! 4-14.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon out..deng out


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

keep feeding Eddy! Keep feeding the big man!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Our streak ends here.

It's ok.

From Friday we can start a new one.

Bulls going 3-11 FG's in the 4th certainly couldn't help


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

stop Al now!!!!!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Dang, Eddy is having a fantastic game...or so it sounds...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Our streak ends here.
> 
> It's ok.
> ...


Ye of little faith!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich needs to step up... it seems he cant get past ricky davis.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Ugh, just not Kirk's night. Feed the hot man, which is EC!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Curry is our g to guy now..lets feed inside and pray for a call for the refs we cant nail nothing from outside.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

OK, timeout, 3 and a half minutes to go. Put in Ben Skiles.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy's line:

26 pnts (10-14), 2 asts , 7 rbds , 3 blks , 2 stls and 5 TO's.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

IT's a pitty to waste such a production from Eddy Curry


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

WHY AND 18 FOOTER EDDY?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

SKILES IS A MORON FOR TAKING GORDON OUT AND PUTTING PIKE IN!!!

****IN MORON!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Bah, an 18 footer (????!!!???!?!!!) and a turnover followed by a foul from Eddy. 

:no:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> WHY AND 18 FOOTER EDDY?


Because we have a terrible offensive lineup on the court.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

FIRE SKILES

FKN IDIOT SITS HIS CLUTCH SCORER AND BLOWS THE GAME ALONG WITH OUR STREAK


FK DUMASS!


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

still hope!
:gopray:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>geoshnas</b>!
> FIRE SKILES
> 
> FKN IDIOT SITS HIS CLUTCH SCORER AND BLOWS THE GAME ALONG WITH OUR STREAK
> ...


I am amazed by some people.:laugh:


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Boston's starting center doesn't have ANY rebounds.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Man. Just not hitting shots down the stretch. Bad time for a cold streak.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

What the hell is Skiles thinking with that lineup out there?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

No matter how bad Gordon has played... he has proved he can overcome it.

Skiles, you're an idiot... .you run great sets.... but you're gametime management is horrific.

You expect us to create an offense with Pike and Duhon out there?

Duhon can't hit a runner or a jumpshot to save his life, Pike can't create his own shots....

Blame this loss on him.... for losing faith on Ben Gordon.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hate paul pierce..this game is over sadly...we came short on the fourth...couldn nail nothing from outside.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> I am amazed by some people.:laugh:



BEN<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< PIKE AND DUHON




NUFF SAID


NOW SOMEONE GO SMACK SKILES ON HIS BALD HEAD!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks like our streak is over:sigh:


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> SKILES IS A MORON FOR TAKING GORDON OUT AND PUTTING PIKE IN!!!
> 
> ****IN MORON!


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

I think he's thinking too much, with all the recent discussion in the media about him being a "point A to point B" coach.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>geoshnas</b>!
> FIRE SKILES


yeah ok


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Looks like our streak is over:sigh:


It ain't over 'til it's over!

:devil:


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> No matter how bad Gordon has played... he has proved he can overcome it.
> 
> Skiles, you're an idiot... .you run great sets.... but you're gametime management is horrific.
> ...



:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Very clutch by the Bulls

4-18 FG's in the 4th:no: 

Things cant go our way every night though I got to clap :clap: for them since they have given us joy these past 14 days that we haven't lived it since the dynasty years.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

hinrich is really ****ty today, ricky davis has him on lockdown.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Gordon did not play enough.why the hell did Pike get 11 minutes , gordon should've got them.

waste of game.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>geoshnas</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do question why he was out also. But i think it funny that if the bulls win people complain and if they lose people complain. There is no in between whatsoever.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Guys, if we want to play our two best guards (Hinrich and Gordon), we will always be succeptable to a big shooting guard like Kobe, TMac, or Pierce just ripping us a new one.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Could Skiles be holding out Gordon because of his ankle?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Very clutch by the Bulls
> 
> 4-18 FG's in the 4th:no:
> ...


Bottomline - I agree.

it still hurts though...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Checking the boxscore right now...haven't seen the game....only one thing stands out....Y only 14 mins. for Ben Gordon? Didn't Skiles learn anything from the Knicks game when he STUPIDLY took Ben out for a while and we couldn't do jack?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I don't like this lineup at all. While I feel Skiles is being stubborn (I could use more colorful adjectives), to say he should be fired is ridiculous. I'll be curious to hear the post game press conference, hopefully the media questions him on the substitutions when we needed offense.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Pike needs to grab some bench -- long term. Like ERob long term.



And it looks like greekbullsfan is going to decide in favor of having one more beer and dozing off in the Barcalounger watching Sportscenter.

Welcome to my life.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

yeah, I've gone to the wall defending Skiles plenty of times, but yanking Gordon in a close game was just indefensible. In tight games where offense is tough to come by, you have to keep the guys who can create offense on the floor, even if they're struggling.

On another note, the team, minus Eddy Curry, shot 17/59, or 29%!   :sigh: Edit: The final tally was 18/64, or 28%.

Surprising the game was that close, considering that fact. And we still did a fine job defensively. 

There'll be games like this, but it's frustrating to know that Skiles basically left a couple bullets in the chamber in the 4th quarter.

I didn't get to see this game. Was Boston's defense doing anything special, or did we just miss shots that we usually make?


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

now we;re back to 9th


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

It's the great game by Jefferson that killed us.oh , and PP:dead:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Checking the boxscore right now...haven't seen the game....only one thing stands out....Y only 14 mins. for Ben Gordon? Didn't Skiles learn anything from the Knicks game when he STUPIDLY took Ben out for a while and we couldn't do jack?


It's amazing how little apparent faith he has in Ben. He's only saved us in 4th quarters in about half our games.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Seriously, I don't get it. Hinrich can't hit a shot to save his life and he's still in.

Ben Gordon is one of the reasons for our winning streak... and he can't see the floor because he missed shots. Ben Gordon has proved he can come up clutch towards the end, yet Skiles doesn't let him. About 4 mins left he takes him out and puts in Pike....

Are you kidding me? I've questioned Skiles coaching throughout this winning streak, but Ben Gordon has saved his *** so many times.... this time Skiles tried to do it without him.

And he failed.... until the guy can make smart gametime decisions .... I just don't know about him as our coach. I mean I love how he preaches defense and he has some great offensive plays.... but his gametime management is PATHETIC!!!


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

PIKE DRIVING FOR A LAY UP MAKES ME SICK!:sour: :sour: :sour: :sour: :sour:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

at least they fail to reach 100.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

they've been managing Ben's minutes, but maybe some fatigue is setting in with him...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Could Skiles be holding out Gordon because of his ankle?


Who knows, could be. You would like to think that Ben has shown he can shake off poor shooting and light it up when we need him. So maybe there is more going on than we know?


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Mark Blount=Headcase.

There is no explaining his awful play. I mean, no rebounds? 

I'm so glad we didn't sign him...and it makes me worry about other hot-flash type players like Eddy...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

OK - so we won't make the Lakers 33 in a row 

But losing to a team competing with us for the 8th ain't pretty.

BTW - Sixers also won. Bad day for us.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

FIRE PAX AND SKILES!!

TRADE EDDY AND TYSON!!!

BEN AND KIRK ARE SCRUBS!!!

BLOW UP THE TEAM!!!

Sorry. Just thought I'd get the next two days' thread topics on record now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben could be hurt who knows. they'll ask Skiles. Let's not crucify Skiles just yet.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> FIRE PAX AND SKILES!!
> 
> TRADE EDDY AND TYSON!!!
> ...


I think we'll see a lot of FIRE SKILES posts....deservedly, after tonights terrific coaching!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We shot 0.350 fg% :no:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> On another note, the team, minus Eddy Curry, shot 17/59, or 29%!   :sigh: Edit: The final tally was 18/64, or 28%.


There ya go, that's why we lost.

Personally I would've chosen to live and die with Ben Gordon down the stretch, but let's face it, he had a god-awful game. He shot 1-7, his one make on a floater in the lane. None of his shots came close. That's definitely the worst he's looked since the pre-season. Bulls won't win many games if Ben plays like that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yikes. postgame.

Skiles' reason for benching was not an injury or fatigue. He thought the lineup was doing good enough and Ben wasn't up to snuff.Pike knocked down a couple shots. 

I got Ben's and Skiles postgame coming up.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Skiles in his post game said he took Ben out because he went by percentages.... Ben was 1-7... and that Pike looked good when he hit a couple of shots (AKA 2 shots).... so he must have thought Pike could take them to the promise land!!! Did he ****in watch the LA Clippers!?

Honestly, no matter how bad Ben was shooting you got to give him a chance!! He played horribly against the Knicks on Monday, but in the final 4 minutes he blew up!!! Skiles did not give him a chance.... and Skiles is going to get some deserved flack for this horrid move.

and can he explain why he put Duhon in also to the end the game? Boston knew he was no offensive threat so they could double Kirk all they want.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> We shot 0.350 fg% :no:


I checked the boxscore after the end of the 3rd qtr and we were shooting 40%+. I wonder y it dipped so badly in the 4th? 

Make no mistake, we would be lucky to even have half the Ws of our current total IF Gordon wasn't such a great 4th qtr player.

Thank you for ur job tonight, Mr. Skiles.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Skiles in his post game said he took Ben out because he went by percentages.... Ben was 1-7...


1 for 7, sadly, wasn't that much worse than the rest of the team minus Curry. He should have gotten a chance to make something happen. Terrible move, Scott.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I gotta say, Skiles comments were puzzling, to say the least.

I do wonder...Perhaps if Gordon is feeling a little rookie wall, perhaps Skiles doesn't want to say that in public and put the scouts on notice.

Not that it takes sleuths like us to figure that out.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Skiles isn't an idiot. There has to be something.

I mean, Christ, NOBODY would say, "its fourth quarter, and the game is on the line. Lets bench the 4th quarter STUD since it looks like The Polish Ruffle has a hot hand."

It makes no sense. There has to be more to the story.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I gotta say, Skiles comments were puzzling, to say the least.
> 
> I do wonder...Perhaps if Gordon is feeling a little rookie wall, perhaps Skiles doesn't want to say that in public and put the scouts on notice.
> ...


Maybe you're right, with every game being like an NCAA Final Four game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> 1 for 7, sadly, wasn't that much worse than the rest of the team minus Curry. He should have gotten a chance to make something happen. Terrible move, Scott.


I agree, Kirk Hinrich shot no better... yet he was still in 

They also interviewed Ben Gordon and Gordon said he felt like he could've helped the team in the end... and that he had great looks but it just wasn't falling in.

And then a reporter told Ben about what Skiles said... how he didn't play him because he missed shots and didn't play defense... and Ben did a great job of remaining tight lipped. He said something along the lines of, "Well..... if coach said that.... then I guess I didn't play defense."

He did a great job of not saying something that he would eventually regret.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

On another note, nice game from Eddy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> There ya go, that's why we lost.
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly. Skiles wasn't the sole problem tonight. 

The team just shot so many perimeter shots and they went away from Eddy. The Celtics were letting them take the shots and doubling up on Eddy. The wing players were just standing around the arc letting Eddy alone in the post. That's not right.

Also how many alley-oops did we throw to Eddy? I counted 7. 5 were botched.

Andres Nocioni's in a towel. don't pull a nicolette sheridan.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, Kirk Hinrich shot no better... yet he was still in
> ...


Yeah, I saw that interview and it looked to me that BG is really getting frustrated with the way Skiles is using him.

:upset:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Pike needs to grab some bench -- long term. Like ERob long term.
> 
> 
> ...


Where is my boy GBF? The horn must be pointed south about now.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Sloan would of let him play thru it, P. Jackson would of let him play thru it, he's the STAR of the team, your not gonna make EVERYTHING. That was bad coaching on skiles part no matter what he says


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> 
> Yeah, I saw that interview and it looked to me that BG is really getting frustrated with the way Skiles is using him.
> 
> :upset:


Maybe BG is feeling what Jason Kidd felt?

And you guys should listen to ESPN 1000... Carmen Defalco and the fans are having some great discussion about tonights game... and Carmen is ripping Skiles's move of bench Gordon.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly. Skiles wasn't the sole problem tonight.
> ...


I don't want to let Eddy off the hook tonight. He put up nice numbers, but he turned the ball over an unacceptable number of times. The box score says 5, but my guess is there are another 2 or 3 attributed to other guys that could have just as easily gone to Eddy. 

Eddy's a ways away from being a guy you can run a 4th quarter offense through in my opinion. He still struggles to establish good post position and he still struggles with his decision-making.

Tough, but predictable, loss. Time to regroup and start a new streak.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't want to let Eddy off the hook tonight. He put up nice numbers, but he turned the ball over an unacceptable number of times. The box score says 5, but my guess is there are another 2 or 3 attributed to other guys that could have just as easily gone to Eddy.
> ...


He is one of the best in establishing post position. He was having his way with the Celtics early on. Yes his decision making skills aren't that great but he'll learn to stop predeterming his moves in his head before executing. 

He should have just caught the ball on some alleyoops and should have shot it instead of passing it. He was double teamed constantly tonight and the guards didn't knock down the shots they should have.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame

Ben Postgame comments

Duhon Postgame


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't want to let Eddy off the hook tonight. He put up nice numbers, but he turned the ball over an unacceptable number of times. The box score says 5, but my guess is there are another 2 or 3 attributed to other guys that could have just as easily gone to Eddy.
> ...


There is nothing from Boston's defensive standpoint that kept Eddy from establishing low post position toward the end of the game. And possession after possession he was hovering at, and worse, shooting from, near the bottom of the key.

There was no reason for this, that I could see.


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

I think this was a good game for us despite the loss. We are consistently keeping teams around 40%FG shooting. We shot only 35% and were in the game until very late. Had we hit a few more shots we would have been there. Our defense on them was very good overall. Lots of good things to take away from the game other than poor shooting. Gonna have those kinda nights.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> He is one of the best in establishing post position. He was having his way with the Celtics *early on.* Yes his decision making skills aren't that great but he'll learn to stop predeterming his moves in his head before executing.


No argument here. I was talking about his establishing post position in the fourth quarter, when he failed to get the job done. 



> He was double teamed constantly tonight and the guards didn't knock down the shots they should have.


Again, no argument. The Celtics' gameplan was obviously "stop Hinrich or die trying." They did a good job of manhandling him off pick and rolls and challenging his and Ben's shots. Deng missed a bunch of open shots, which really hurt. 

Overall I just worry that the Bulls' offense is a one- or two-trick pony: lots of pick-and-repick-and-pick-again with a dump-in to Eddy every second or third possession. They really need to throw some new things into the mix, especially as they start to face teams a 2nd/3rd/4th time.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> No argument here. I was talking about his establishing post position in the fourth quarter, when he failed to get the job done.
> ...


Running some iso plays for Deng would be nice.

What we don't need is more floating runners from Pike or deep 3's from Noc.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Running some iso plays for Deng would be nice.
> ...


I didn't see the game, nor follow it (just returning to the thread now), but all postgame comments and the boxscore indicate that tonight was a night that none of the Bull could throw a basketball in the ocean if the were standing on the shore (or even in the ocean, for that matter). Ben was 1-7, Kirk was 4-17, Deng was 3-11, etc. When you shoot the ball poorly you lose basketball games. By all accounts they were getting good looks and taking the right shots. If the ball goes in, they win the game handily. It just wasn't our night tonight. So we go out Friday and get another win. We go out Saturday and get another win. Did any of us really expect to go undefeated for the rest of the season? The whole reason we brought in Pike was to provide offense when no one else could score. Well guess what?! NO ONE ELSE COULD SCORE! It wasn't Skiles out there missing shots, fellas. Sometimes we lose ball games for no good reason except the shots don't fall.

The shots didn't fall.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree, Wynn. I wasn't talking about tonight. I was responding to the suggestion that we may need to expand our offensive options as the season goes on.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I agree, Wynn. I wasn't talking about tonight. I was responding to the suggestion that we may need to expand our offensive options as the season goes on.


No problem with that, my response was to the tenor of the thread ("WTF SKILES?"), not to your immediate post.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> No argument here. I was talking about his establishing post position in the fourth quarter, when he failed to get the job done.
> ...


That's pretty much what I saw too.

I think people here haven't noticed just how good Kirk has been over this last 10 to 15 game stretch. He's been far and away the best player, and we ran into a team tonight that had a lot of big, active guys to throw at him.

Couple that with no one else doing anything to take the focus off of him, and we were pretty much out of luck.

Well, was it luck or do we need to expand our sets and change things up?

Both, IMO. Yeah, you could blame everything on a cold shooting streak, but it wouldn't hurt if we had a few pat, frequently run plays to create easy shots that particular guys are comfortable with. We don't really do that for Deng (or Chandler, or really even Gordon), and that's the sort of thing that helps get guys out of cold spells and manufacture some baskets.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

On an aside.......

Our loss coupled with Philly and Boston winning puts us back on the outside looking in as far as the play-off picture. I don't think we stay there, but it sucks to get bumped so quickly. Only thing mitigating the loss tonight is that the Knick lost as well -- to the Raptor! All three teams (the Bull, the Knick, the Raptor) of *kukoc4ever's!* signature are now tied in the win column (though the Bull has fewer losses).


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I still like to see more minute from Gordon. Even tonight. In a sense especially tonight, since other than Eddy no one was making the shot any way.

What I am saying is that Gordon is still arookie and he is going to have a cold nihgt like tonight. Typical rookie learning curve, I think.

Even then, when your shooter is having cold night yet you still have to give him a chance to shoot himself out of cold dtreak during the game. In my book, 4 or 5 minitute streak here in one quarter and another 4 or 5 min streak there won't give him a chnce to bounce back. If coach only let player short period of time like that and he is having a cold nihgt, next time he is on the floor he tend to force the issue instead od let the game come to him, hence make thing worse often times.

My only complaint throughout the season regarding Skiles was this nonsense rotation during the course of the game.

I really think that he should have let him play more minute tonight. Everybody was playing their game and Gordon was having a cold night is one thing, but when eveybody but one player (Curry) was having a bad night I'd rather have Gordon on the floor and wait to see whether he will get hot.

Just my thought.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> The shots didn't fall.


I'll agree to an extent, but the thing that's scaring me about this game as I look back on it now is how Boston defended our pick-and-roll. Not every team has big men as mobile as Boston's, but an advance scout watching this game is going to have some juicy stuff to report back to his team. Boston really jumped the pick-and-roll and just kept jamming the dribbler off the play. 

The problem is that our pick-setters never, ever, ever roll to the hoop. They just either drift around or reset the pick on the dribbler's other hand. I would like to see Skiles let the pick-setter roll or release a lot more often than he does. It makes the play less predictable when it's run with the guard as the primary option, and it ought to give Tyson and Eddy a few more easy buckets a game. I'd also like to see them run the pick-and-roll more with Deng setting the pick. I'm not sure it's Deng's strong suit at this point to camp out and shoot threes--get him facing the basket at close range and passing to cutters and spot-up shooters.

But bottom line, the "roll" is an integral part of what makes the pick-and-roll such a time-honored, tough-to-defend play. The Bulls need to use it more to keep teams honest. The shots didn't fall tonight, but a big part of it was that guys weren't as open as they have been in the past few games.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> I'll agree to an extent, but the thing that's scaring me about this game as I look back on it now is how Boston defended our pick-and-roll. Not every team has big men as mobile as Boston's, but an advance scout watching this game is going to have some juicy stuff to report back to his team. Boston really jumped the pick-and-roll and just kept jamming the dribbler off the play.


No disagreement here. Now that we've established that we belong in the NBA, the Bull have to make sure they start executing better so that we can face a team a second time and still win. Only team we've re-beaten in this stretch is the Knick, and they didn't have much time to game-plan. Team has got to make sure they use all options in any play so that other teams have to honor them all defensively.

That said, it appears there were plenty of good looks tonight that just didn't fall.

....reponding to other posts....

I also wish Skiles would play Ben more, but this type of game-planning has got to kill old Scottie. It appears during this stretch that our team thinks the gameplan is "keep it close for three quarters and then give the ball to Gordon". I could see why Skiles would want to change that up a little -- it's just not a good plan to win consistently. I wish Scott would play Ben more earlier and let him get a feel for the game, but I wish we didn't have to rely on last minute heroics every game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Guys, if we want to play our two best guards (Hinrich and Gordon), we will always be succeptable to a big shooting guard like Kobe, TMac, or Pierce just ripping us a new one.


I Think Kobe,Tmac, And Pierce do that night in and night out, they average 20+points per game for a reason and height is so damn overrated. AI nuff said.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> I also wish Skiles would play Ben more, but this type of game-planning has got to kill old Scottie. It appears during this stretch that our team thinks the gameplan is "keep it close for three quarters and then give the ball to Gordon". I could see why Skiles would want to change that up a little -- it's just not a good plan to win consistently. I wish Scott would play Ben more earlier and let him get a feel for the game, but I wish we didn't have to rely on last minute heroics every game.


Wow. excellent point. We really do need another gameplan other than "Ben, win it for us please." Sole dependence on just one player will get us in trouble if he gets hurt/or just cold.

Sportscenter : The Bulls run through a buzzsaw in Boston. :verysad:


----------

